# freebsd-update from 8.4 to 9.2



## dvl@ (Oct 31, 2013)

I am upgrading the FreshPorts server from 8.4-RELEASE to 9.2-RELEASE.  I'm concerned this didn't go correctly.

At present


```
# uname -a 
FreeBSD supernews.unixathome.org 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

First step was:

`freebsd-update -r 9.2-RELEASE upgrade`

After rebooting into the new kernel:


```
# freebsd-update sd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///usr/src/sys/amd64/conf: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/src/sys/amd64: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/src/sys: Directory not empty

Completing this upgrade requires removing old shared object files.
Please rebuild all installed 3rd party software (e.g., programs
installed from the ports tree) and then run "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install"
again to finish installing updates.
```

Then I ran freebsd-update again:


```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/zzz: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/zic/zic: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/zic/zdump: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/zic: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/ypset: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/ypserv: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/yppush: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/yppoll: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/ypbind: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/yp_mkdb: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_supplicant: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_passphrase: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/wpa/wpa_cli: No such file or directory

lots and lots of that


rmdir: ///usr/share/examples/libdialog: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/share/examples/dialog: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/share/examples/bc: No such file or directory
rmdir: ///usr/include/objc: No such file or directory
 done.
```

Now I'm very concerned about rebooting this remote system. I'm not convinced I have a viable userland and kernel ready to go.


----------



## aupanner (Oct 31, 2013)

The /// stuff looks bad.  Do you have a weird BASEDIR defined in /etc/freebsd-update.conf?

9.2-RELEASE-p1 just came out, maybe rollback and try for that?


----------



## dvl@ (Oct 31, 2013)

Update. The system turned out to be sound.  I ran this, and then fixed /var/run and then rebooted:


```
# freebsd-update IDS
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
/boot/kernel/linker.hints has SHA256 hash e7a35bde09a557cf2de33d767f5e12e40d7d7331b55b404784f1e3ee3cfb046e, but should have SHA256 hash 1027485d3bbea91931b1289c751d8530c33b67f562376237d39085133096bcfd.
/etc/crontab has SHA256 hash b606f31cd2b03751abcbfa052a078f7017b5fd93b2487f4099835ef916e45b6d, but should have SHA256 hash da4b2db5e7b40015da2b162a238b6a588766e988111ef9f43d7ecae4a04c9436.
/etc/group has SHA256 hash 38567b94f889cf3020455fda10954aa6f816053f9efc640e05b9e426cde38f6e, but should have SHA256 hash d032cd84a01f2a547b7ce887207faddf621d1807d34d3321a1ca03e06b1060ce.
/etc/hosts has SHA256 hash cd3103926543669e3bb3b98a44a905c895391c1174c3c7c02b9aefbe6c45a5a3, but should have SHA256 hash 16121f6747fc03164e10c0eb13ae1bf39aa36aa6964e91deff621d837f720ba0.
/etc/hosts.allow has SHA256 hash 05436919fb3c501b626f4a0001180c2d5cb56f9945cc15cdf9adec038237590c, but should have SHA256 hash 296ad6d9b79ece59240f213eb5dfde5a9213106f120c5f10e93750f3c190d287.
/etc/mail/aliases has SHA256 hash 108585a5210c96e186e0b3897cb62b9b3541cd13edd0ebababe755d850ff04cb, but should have SHA256 hash 87a4ca7cdd7dac9b9ee46b75ca39be46e1764a43c27044c9e9d1198e35d41699.
/etc/mail/freebsd.cf has SHA256 hash e3fd58c4b967319558bd9fc4d0ec158725c2797355339fa19072bf7c72e437cd, but should have SHA256 hash 5e1f4725761adbddf2ed1f570fea63b88a07530c57442717580b67d17071f26b.
/etc/mail/freebsd.submit.cf has SHA256 hash 4920b3e6c76c7bf1ec33ea889f7cb637d32ae098c7537bdccbae4a2ae1f54c6d, but should have SHA256 hash e33f5c1335e1fa32c6bd5744f0b109f01dd0852872ca774db25da0944583df3c.
/etc/mail/mailer.conf has SHA256 hash 6ff66d61cf08675c635f8637cf89ba1023e37a7eec49cbf850e18b87d01cf040, but should have SHA256 hash 434736b72111c901727246cd52b796cf6ea2e97dbb3db4ce4c4870844cade657.
/etc/mail/sendmail.cf has SHA256 hash e3fd58c4b967319558bd9fc4d0ec158725c2797355339fa19072bf7c72e437cd, but should have SHA256 hash 5e1f4725761adbddf2ed1f570fea63b88a07530c57442717580b67d17071f26b.
/etc/mail/submit.cf has SHA256 hash 4920b3e6c76c7bf1ec33ea889f7cb637d32ae098c7537bdccbae4a2ae1f54c6d, but should have SHA256 hash e33f5c1335e1fa32c6bd5744f0b109f01dd0852872ca774db25da0944583df3c.
/etc/master.passwd has SHA256 hash f82ceb57cd8a3cc9cc4ad1a6eb72c2bc79e1b78de430564be77f13d5abd42ce6, but should have SHA256 hash 2dd6f42a5f68bc5db243112a29f0e7998dbe871383bb4e3e784e835ff4f22b97.
/etc/motd has SHA256 hash 0ba2c0bc3c932bfc196aeb203b92a627834b7b813bc24a8a16a3d0c850d3d886, but should have SHA256 hash 98f082efc89da5e887e72bc4dcfa3e5fc8bada9d19db4bdbba9a32692a7c82a7.
/etc/namedb is a symlink to /var/named/etc/namedb, but should be a symlink to ../var/named/etc/namedb.
/etc/newsyslog.conf has SHA256 hash 77002d5ea605e28f1f2f25ed7fbaaf815c9fa693880028b207e0b136d57ccf23, but should have SHA256 hash c360a0563f4afaf6aaefc588a87756fdd07cc9d41fcd06d35cd03d6a943727c0.
/etc/ntp.conf has SHA256 hash 9fad4363539230c0219cfe5297fbb0bea3b4956c7cd86076ba494a600c1f4d0f, but should have SHA256 hash bf659362f31fea2a6c933dbd748a6a23e5eeb511ba1bff2ceacc9741a921dafb.
/etc/passwd has SHA256 hash ea3d85e99f3a853128f8592b70690dfb7fc9f9d5b6b5a9429ed7162b4ecbe873, but should have SHA256 hash e8dd2d43e7d35b3f34ff5d548a90c995a956e8e90a48f25d6c312f2965525cb6.
/etc/pwd.db has SHA256 hash 87134e46f2c6f00c1517ac42bda17058c067ae7fc571688799ede09c692372bc, but should have SHA256 hash 10265dfafadd1b05598c1d5cec16a9fb42475e9061f78e36ee13eda50f2a2fb9.
/etc/services has SHA256 hash 17a5737dc686f60fb0f54ce4dcf07ec98b5222dd3e52c8acae92670d617f237f, but should have SHA256 hash 37b565b0782953c58a1c8c3c6bf8df834dfe4de82ef74539d924ff365645e6fe.
/etc/shells has SHA256 hash d64c320f45a226814e77590c83ab481b8887f5bc12657adb0e97793d2e83aefc, but should have SHA256 hash 626fc9747917e91abe381e8389ca9328a0ef5c334caedc683433d59780e4372a.
/etc/spwd.db has SHA256 hash a7a5b7ea8e1f8305a901944f7a388abbed40041921964d87f3f0140150f139af, but should have SHA256 hash 0811d890eceaf7733987ca695ef429bfae5d864edcbeb69abf8c04c4ddefc2fb.
/etc/ssh/sshd_config has SHA256 hash 6cd69503114c68bd0393ed80059c9ff38dfba7f0e0f41241cd97a800b97c9b23, but should have SHA256 hash 1bb5fdd5e8a35689af08f16c46ec4785cb72f8ff83d3349e01ed731b6d81836d.
/etc/sysctl.conf has SHA256 hash 6346d618cb520ec13fa49b64f18f380925a0a1aa12ff0371582ffb294505fa56, but should have SHA256 hash f436d4f8216ee5f1d5efb99c4d671b857c7d4f98a7ae0ad0b87fa9603007d0d7.
/etc/ttys has SHA256 hash fe33ff9c5ff9b13b0e3773e69ccef02b3f39c2a82db1cc8da668c6c10e035cee, but should have SHA256 hash c143051c3bf25348060c9eae9e4fd2a6ae2f467f807ce05ffcc858735e48dc07.
/proc is a symlink, but should be a directory.
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree has SHA256 hash 01e4bd2431e7f09a5ece051b01b81d4cbe9f42c3320ce5ca12b7383e6ba77aa6, but should have SHA256 hash 5158c50b59765cdbda3dc7e1e2f16270218dd5d0e1c2156f4015aaf0049cee0a.
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree has SHA256 hash 01e4bd2431e7f09a5ece051b01b81d4cbe9f42c3320ce5ca12b7383e6ba77aa6, but should have SHA256 hash 81fc2aa0b22129a4bcc7eb5b46ae37d825372b3693ce14972fc2a7f17783df3f.
/var/named/etc/namedb/named.conf has SHA256 hash 227122be16f23d87afaa761593fa0fe1f6ab6ae98a44dd2bbfa673de347575da, but should have SHA256 hash f9df21448952cf96387611a78ee568bd647e168ce8af3ba7e7126ae798a2a562.
/var/run is owned by user id 1004, but should be owned by user id 0.
#
```


----------

